# FET due to discovery of polyp during scan.



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi ladies

I hope you are well. 

I am on the last leg of my first IVF cycle but during a scan they noticed a large polyp in my uterus that would have to be removed before transfer. We were given the options of aborting the cycle completely and start again after the polyp had been removed, have the polyp removed at the same time as the egg collection and freeze the embryos.

We chose to collect the eggs and do the polypectomy at the same time. They managed to retrieve 4 eggs and 3 of them were fertilised and frozen at the 2PN stage. 

Do most embryos survive the thawing process? 

X x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, they do unless a lab is bad.


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Andromedae, 

I also had a polyp diagnosed. It was during the egg collection so I had a hysteroscopy and polypectopy about four weeks after that. We only had two embryos frozen.  One didn't make the thaw but the second was transferred. I was very nervous waiting for the call whether the embryos had made it. I don't want to make you overly concerned, but do be prepared that some may not survive. The chances are if they don't, it's because the embryo was not viable. That said, I think the survival rate is about 80%.

Wishing you the very best of luck.  

Ms G.  xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Andromedae, 

The same happened to me but I had to wait for a hysteroscopy so ended up having to wait around 4 months before I could have my FET. 
From what I have been reading the survival rate is indeed around 80% but that is for blastocsysts. We never had great fertilisation rates and at our 2nd cycle only one made it to day 5 and survived the thaw (we opted to freeze at day 5 which was a gamble). As you can see it worked for me so all is possible.

Good luck!


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Kieke and Ms G

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences and congratulations on your BFP Kieke! 

I was so disappointed when we found out that I wasn't going to be able to have a fresh transfer. Everything happened so quickly and the lab didn't ask us at what stage we wanted to freeze the embryos. When I e-mailed the embryologist and asked why she said that the embryos are frozen at the 2PN stage so maybe it is the protocol for my clinic. Who knows.

Hopefully we will be able to do our transfer asap after the New Year. 

x x


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Andromedae - my polyp was spotted during one of the stimming scans so I knew we had to do a freeze all.
I was very disappointed about the whole delay.
But I'm now convinced that I will have had the polyp for a couple of years and the clear out has clearly done me the world of good! Also, there is a lot of research saying it's for the better to clear your body of all the stimming meds before transfer so don't feel disheartened. Do you know when you will be able to have your FET?


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Kieke

My consultant said that due to Christmas closure we're able to start during the 1st or 2nd cycle after the new year. However, I have irregular periods so it might need to be a medicated cycle rather than a natural one. I have booked in a follow up appointment at the beginning of Jan so hopefully we can start then. 

Did you do a medicated FET cycle or a natural one?

xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Well that is not too long of a wait! 
Our clinic only does medicated FET so I had no choice. But I think I would have been anxious about missing ovulation if I would have to check all the time. Be prepared that a medication FET can take quite some time though, I thought it would be a very quick process but it wasn't.


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Andromedae,

I had a natural cycle, but the clinic will advise on the best options for you depending on your history. I ovulate and have regular cycles. I used ovulation prediction sticks and went in for a couple of scans. The nurses were looking for a dominant follicle and to check the thickness of the lining. With a medicated cycle, I assume you will have progesterone pessaries so the natural ovulation is not really important. On the morning I had a positive ovulation test, I called the clinic and they booked us in for transfer. Our embryos were also frozen at 2PN. We didn't get a choice of when to freeze either. The clinic explained that as there were only two embryos, there was no advantage to waiting. They usually only do this when selecting the best, but we didn't have much to choose from! 

I know that any delay is so frustrating. I tried to use the time to prepare myself to be as healthy as possible. IVF is stressful so anything you can do to alleviate that has to be a good thing.

xx


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi!

Similar to our situation then as we don't have much to choose from either! Only 3 fertilised.

I asked our lab re how many they would thaw at once and the embryologist said 'We would always suggest thawing all the embryos that have been frozen to effectively re-start back into the cycle.' Not sure what she means by that. I wonder if you can re-freeze embryos? 


I'm going to try not to worry so much over Christmas. 

Have a lovely Christmas if I don't speak to you before. 

x x


----------

